

Show HN: Custodian. Test a wide range of services remotely across a network. - technicalfault
https://projects.bytemark.co.uk/projects/custodian/wiki

======
peterwwillis
Could the author comment on how this system differs from existing network
service monitoring solutions? There's a lot of them out there. If it makes it
easier, you can add your system to this list:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_network_monitori...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_network_monitoring_systems)

